# IE 7 fonts on Firefox



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 23, 2008)

hey guys, 

I was looking for some kind of a plugin which would allow me to see the same font style, size and font attributes as displayed in IE 7, so I googled and found this link:

*www.realestatebloglab.com/blogging-in-general/ie-7-fonts-on-firefox-and-all-of-your-applications/

Here, a Microsoft power toy known as CLEAR TYPE TUNER is mentioned, which will allow users to view the same fonts used by IE 7 into FF.

You can get this CLEAR TYPE TUNER plugin from here:

*www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx

In the rt. hand column, DOWNLOADS, there is this mentioned:


> ClearType Tuner PowerToy
> *www.microsoft.com/business/templates/MNP2.Common/images/icon_exe.gifsetup.exe
> 2 MB 5 min @ 28.8 Kbps


So, d/load it and install it and apply the plugin, then restart FF and see the difference. I have posted pics for your clarity.. 

*Before Applying the plugin, the font in FF is a bit thin and less vibrant (below):

**img7.pictiger.com/a9e/16856079_th.jpg

===============================================

*After Applying the plugin, the font in FF is the same as seen in IE 7 which is much more bolder and thick (below):*

*img7.pictiger.com/2e6/16856089_th.jpg

================================================


Hope u guys like it, I am using this w'out any complications.. 
--------------


Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 25, 2008)

So you could read your code well since then and thus its in Programming section?


----------



## Faun (Sep 25, 2008)

hahaha


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 25, 2008)

^^ 

well no, its already a MS made script, since there was no appropriate section for it, i placed it here...

If u feel its in the wrong section, u can move it elsewhere.. 
-------------

also, does the PROGRAMMING section means tat users cannot post other offically made scripts apart from their own custom made ones?? ?? 

I cant see that written anywhere buddy...

Instead of saying tat i can read the script or no, if u wud hv apprciated this small solution for a FF font, it wud be rather helpful for others too.. 
---------------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## Quiz_Master (Sep 25, 2008)

^^ This should go to REVIEWS section as it is a review thingie of a company made product!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 25, 2008)

^^ 

ok, not a problem.. as far as the users are benefiting from it .. 
------------------

Loved reading ur siggy


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah, all are real smart and know what goes where, but does anybody ever care about reporting it?..ever..? Really cool!

_<Moved to Reviews>_


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 25, 2008)

^^

thanx buddy for moving the thread.....


----------

